# Late August to September testers - Who's with me?????



## justwaiting

*Hi All,*
*Can't believe it's time for a September thread. I will update this page as often as possible. So please let me know your testing dates. Good luck*:dust:



*22nd August*
*Patsy*
*Carlabarla03*​ 
*25th August*
*Mrsrof*​ 

*27th August*​ 
*Clause81*​ 

*28th August*​ 


*29th August*​ 


*30th August*​ 
*KatyW*
*Zephyr*​ 
*Vaurissa??*​ 

*31st August*
*Patiently*
*Lilmamatow*​ 

*1st September*
*Gee Gees*
*9Babiesgone*​ 
*2nd September*
*BumpyPlease*
*Lulu83*
*Sunnysun*​ 

*3rd september*​ 
*Kanga83*​ 

*4th September*​ 


*5th september*​ 
*Justwaiting *​ 
*NatRozza *​ 

*6th september*​ 
*Bells and Bump*​ 


*7th September*
*Mon_n_John*​ 


*8th September*​ 


*9th September*​ 


*10th September*​ 


*11th September*​ 
*ELHAYM*​ 
*12th September*​ 


*13th September*​ 


*14th September*​ 


*15th September*​ 


*16th September*​ 


*17th September*​ 


*18th September*​ 


*19th September*​ 


*20th September*​ 


*21st September*​ 


*22nd September*​ 


*23rd September*​ 


*24th September*​ 


*25th September*​ 


*26th September*​ 


*27th September*​ 


*28th September*​ 


*29th September*​ 


*30th September*​ 




*Not Sure yet????*​ 
*Bastetgrrl*​ 
*Txmom2Be*​ 
*Coshea??*​


----------



## justwaiting

no one guess I'm doin August on my own!!!!!!


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi, I'm positive I'm out this month n af is due tomorrow so my next testing date will be 6th September, fx'd for the bfp!!!


----------



## KatyW

Hi Justwaiting!
I'm on CD 14 and just got a positive OPK this afternoon, so I'll probably be testing 30 of August (over 30 day cycles). I've got a good feeling this month, it's the first month trying after my first period post m/c.


----------



## KatyW

Oh and I wanted to say I'm sorry for your two losses.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well I'm hoping for :bfp: but my temps are all over the place so not sure when I will (or if I have) Oed. I have an appt for u/s and bloodwork on the 15th so no testing for me until I see what happens after that appt. I'm just gonna keep charting and BDing.

Good luck ladies and lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## KatyW

GL to you Bastetgrrl. Hope that appointment goes well, keep us updated.


----------



## Geegees

Me, me, me!!! 1st September! Is it September yet??? ;)


----------



## natrozza

hiya girlies can i join???? i havent been on in ages, felt completely depressed last month. been ttc since april now after a mmc and feel like its never going to happen!! stupid, i know, as there are people who've been trying alot longer. it only took us 4 weeks that time to fall on i just dont understand. so im back on now!! im going to try my very very very very very hardest this month!!!! im spotting today so think im due af around 5th september. i go to turkey on the 7th so hope it doesnt come!! xxxxxxx good luck everyone else too!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## justwaiting

Hi, So glad you could all join me, I was a little afraid I was on my own, either that or I'm a leper!!!!
NatRozza - I had my last Mmc on April 24th and this is actually my first month trying since then. I know it's frusterating, especially since it was so 'easy' the first time you tried but my attitude is stress less and think positive and it will happen.

Bastetgrrl - Good luck with the appointment and blood work I hope it all goes well. Mc screws with you body, doesn't it.

A little about me - 
I'm actually not even meant too try until after a scan next week (possible scarring of uterus from DnC) but I thought what the hell, why not start trying and only stop trying if the scan comes back badly. I am looking on the bright side and hoping I get the all clear to bd like rabbits this month. Oh how I'd love a May baby.
I have had 2 MMC as u can see in my signature. One last Nov at 11.5wks(6wks) and one in April at 10wks (6wks). I am now seeing a fertility specialist and apart from the 'abnormality' present in my uterus after 1 AF, me and Dh are genetically, hormonally, chromosomally, blood disorderly and sperm anotomically perfect. There is nothing wrong with us. I will admit I'm about 9-10kgs over my ideal weight and and have a BMI of 27-28 but I am by no means fat, the doctors haven't mentioned my weight being a factor in any of this and i was about 8kgs lighter before the first Mmc anyway (damn emotional eating!). I am 23 nearly 24 and DH is 25. we have been trying for a year and are desperate for a baby.

I'm glad you could all join me and I look forward to hearing your stories and sharing this month with you all!


----------



## Geegees

I'm geegees, AKA Kate! :) I'm 30, OH is nearly 33. We've been together 5 years and NTNP for around a year, TTC for last 4 months. Fell pg my first month after using CB OPK... which ended in ruptured ectopic last month. Lost my 8week old baby and my right tube. 
Onwards and upwards... This time I am armed with agnus castus, preseed and my trusty OPK's!! :) 

Lets get pregnant!!


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies...i will be testing on 31st August...had my 1st AF after my second mc on the 26th July and not sure if i will ovulate or when...so i guess i'll test around Aug 31st if AF hasnt shown up by then...Good luck to you all sending lots of baby dust and sticky beans your way x x x


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies

sorry for all your losses :hugs:

Justwaiting thanks for putting this group together, will be great to all support each other during this next cycle!

ive just completed my second AF since MC number 2 and am hoping like crazy for a BFP in September.

can you put me down for Sept 2nd


----------



## zephyr

Hi, I'm sorta new here too. Could you put me down for the 30th Aug?

I had a mc end of june and after weeks of taking provera and all sorts going on I finally got what I hope to be my period (which ended today, yussss!!!) so fingers crossed my body does its thing this month. Will be testing regardless, I'm addicted :p


----------



## KatyW

Hi all,
A little about me: My DH and I are both 26 (married almost 4 years) and have been TTC since January, although we were NTNP since last fall. We have had a lot of interruptions during TTC because of my husband's job which makes him travel a lot, plus we had an international move in April, needless to say it's been a hectic year for us. 

I had a m/c June 25 at 6 weeks, and have been TTC since. I've had 1 AF since the miscarriage. I had a positive OPK yesterday, so I'm hoping and praying for a BFP for this cycle :). I'd love a May baby :).


----------



## TxMom2Be

Good Morning Ladies! 

I'm hoping for a :bfp: early/mid September. I had my first mc on July 26 and am now patiently waiting on af to make her first arrival so we can start counting the days. I'm hoping she'll arrive mid-late August which would have me testing in Sept! I'm 25 and DH is 29, we fell pregnant the first time immediately after trying (which really surprised me after being on the pill for years). Fingers crossed that I get a bfp that quick again, a May baby would be perfect (especially since I'm a teacher and I would have the whole summer off with him/her!) I don't opk test or take temps, just enjoying :sex: with my hubby! 

Lots of :dust: and :hug: to you all!


----------



## justwaiting

Wow looks like there is a quite a few of us coming out now. i will update the list tomorrow.:yipee:

Sorry for all of your losses ladies hopefully this is a very lucky thread:dust:


----------



## Kanga86

Hi, I have decided to move myself into the section from mc support as I thnk AF has finally made her visit around cd6 at the mo. Testing 3rd sept if everything goes to plan, got some opks for this cycle so I can see when ov is! 

Little bit about me, I am 25 so is my oh and we have been together for 9 1/2 yrs. We are trying for our 1st and caught on our second cycle in april earlier this year, unfortunately ended in mmc. now ttc again on my 1st cycle since mc. 

Looking forward to get a sept bfp with u ladies, and sorry to hear of ur losses :hugs: xx


----------



## lulu83

Hey ladies! Can I join??
ill probably be testing around September 2nd.
Had 1 af since most recent m/c. I'll be seeing new obgyn who specializes in fertility issues next Tuesday and just went for my first acupuncture appointment today :)
I'm hoping this'll be a lucky thread that ends with LOTS of :bfp:s !!


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome to all the new comers, I recognise a few of you from the various boards and threads throughout the year. 
What is everyone's plan of attack this month?
I start ovulation tracking with my FS this saturday, so it's ultrasounds and bloodtests to track ovulation


----------



## coshea

Hi ladies, 

Nice to meet you and sorry for all your losses. :(

I had my 1st m/c and a d&c on July 25th. I was supposed to be 12 weeks and went for a routine u/s. Needless to say babe stopped growing around 8 weeks. So here I am. I never skipped a beat and have been ntnp. I do however would not mind to be pregnant for the ntnp period. I have no clue when I will get AF or O. So I am a Not sure yet girl. 

Hopefully this thread will be good luck for us. Lets get some BFPs!!! 

My name is Colleen BTW and I am in Canada :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hello Colleen and welcome. I'm so sorry for your loss. This is an excellent place to come for support and even vent if you need to. :hugs: 

Hopefully your cycle will get on track real soon. Are you doing BBT or opks to see when you will O?

Good luck and let's bring on the :bfp:


----------



## Geegees

Soooo how am I going to amuse myself for these next 2 weeks while I wait for my big fat smiley face on the OPK?? :)


----------



## jojo23

hi ladies can i join?!? AF got me today..after being 12days late...cruel so and so!!

really down about it and was thinking of giving it a break this month but im headin on holidays in 2 weeks so i figure ill relax and ttc at the same time lol if its possible!!!

fingers crossed for everyones bfp! this is our month!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Jojo - sorry to hear that the evil witch arrived. :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

Hi Colleen, 
Sorry for your loss, it's so hard to go through a m/c. I've gotten so much support on b&b after my mc at about 6 weeks, back on June 25. 

We're in this journey of TTCAL together.


----------



## Ems77

Hey...
Just miscarried at 4 weeks 1 day on the 6th. Almost done bleeding, if my cycles stay the same, I should be testing around the 29th or 30th. But after a chemical in June and a miscarriage now, I am seriously considering waiting until I get sick. LOL


----------



## KatyW

Geegee, I feel the same way, thank goodness I'm really going to be busy next week, today was killer, since I was waiting for deliveries at my house all day and couldn't do anything. 

Jojo, sorry about AF, and that blows that she was so late. Hope that you enjoy your holiday, just have fun, I swear that it makes TTC so much better to be in a new place. I was just telling my husband that we needed a vacation to TTC. That old bed is so dull and has seen way too much boring action, lol


----------



## claus81

Hi ladies!!!

I am planning to test August 27th.. I had a d&c on May 20th due to a blighted ovum.
I am so happy that we're finally ttc..

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## KatyW

Vaurissa, 
I'm sorry for your loss, hugs to you. It's hell going through a m/c, much less a m/c and a chemical. 

I feel the same way about testing late, too much disappointment and I'd rather not know too.


----------



## patiently

Im so happy to see my name on the list...so thank you justwaiting...i have been doing the odd opk...should be doing them daily but sometimes they make babymaking too scheduled for me so i like to go with the flow...im not even sure when i will ovulate or if i have already im on CD15...and have been having twinges for a few days now...so could be any day now...fingers crossed...i feel so happy today...i just feel positive...for all of us ladies...cant wait till we ALL post our bfp on here in a few weeks...today i ordered 25 highly sensitive hpt's so it looks like i will be a POAS addict!! hehe!!...GL to all x x x sending lots of baby dust and sticky beans all you way


----------



## 9babiesgone

august 30th or september 1st. 2 weeks after I should ovulate.


please add me.


----------



## KatyW

That's awesome, thanks for those words! I feel really positive for all of us. We've all been through a lot, or we wouldn't be in this thread. I can't wait to see some BFPs popping up here! I hope it's mine, but even if it's not, it makes me happy to see other people have their dreams come true :), esp. other ladies who have seen the hardships of loss. 

Patiently, I'm kind of jealous of your 25 highly sensitive hpts, I've got two measly tests sitting upstairs, it's the only way I can control myself, only buying a few at a time.


----------



## Ems77

KatyW said:


> Vaurissa,
> I'm sorry for your loss, hugs to you. It's hell going through a m/c, much less a m/c and a chemical.
> I feel the same way about testing late, too much disappointment and I'd rather not know too.

Exactly. I have heard too that the more sick you get the better hold the bean has. I am sure that is just a tale... but... :-D LOL

Where are you guys stationed btw, I was over there in both Baumholder (3 yrs)and Kaiserslautern (3 yrs). As a matter of fact my DD was born in Landstuhl at the military hospital of course. LOL


----------



## coshea

Bastetgrrl - Thank you for the welcome. I am doing BBT and just got some OPK's today. Took one tonight and it was very close to positive. I also took a HPT and am still showing a very very faint +. Right now I am cd 17. Temps are still pre-O. I am also feeling some twinges in the ovaries. Looks like we are both waiting to O for the 1st time after m/c. Sorry I just chart stalked ;)

KatyW- Thanks also for the welcome. I am looking forward to getting some BFP's with you ladies. 

Sorry everyone again for the losses. So hard.


----------



## bastetgrrl

It's really tough waiting for our bodies to get back to normal, isn't it? I feel like it's taking forever but my hcg levels were so high and I figure it probably took awhile for them to get back to zero. They were still high at 4 wks after. 

Hopefully you'll get a positive opk very soon. Good luck and lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## justwaiting

jojo23 said:


> hi ladies can i join?!? AF got me today..after being 12days late...cruel so and so!!
> 
> really down about it and was thinking of giving it a break this month but im headin on holidays in 2 weeks so i figure ill relax and ttc at the same time lol if its possible!!!
> 
> fingers crossed for everyones bfp! this is our month!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx

When would you like me to put you down for?


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome Coshea Vaurissa, Clause81, 9babiesgone and Jojo.
It's great to have you hear, the more the merrier sharing our TTC journeys.

I agree with the ladies above who said they'd rather wait to test then find out and have a chemical, I agree but I have no will power and always test at about 10dpo (lol)
I have a bag of 10miu tests and 2 frers and another first response waiting in my drawer, for the beginning of next month, but I think I'll have ultrasounds and blood tests with my tracking anyway so may not need them, never hurts to POAS!!!

Oh and by the way my name is Kellie!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks justwaiting. I have had 11 miscarriages, and 2 twins lost to medical malpractice. I am glad to be here. I am just trying to have a baby with my husband, bc my two living children are from previous before I met him. been trying for 2 years now!


----------



## Patsy

Hi ladies, I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks on the 9th July and have had one normal cycle since. I think I ovulated on Monday 8th August and expect AF or hopefully a BFP around the 22nd. Is that too early to join the group? Will be nice to have some company... Lots of luck and good wishes to everyone here - I hope it's your month!


----------



## justwaiting

Patsy - Of course you can join us . I will put you on the list. It's nice to have you with us. Let us know how your going.

9Babiesgone - I can't imagine what you have been thru, I'm a mess after 2. Your an incredible woman. I hope this month is your month to get your sticky baby. Have you had all the testing done? XX

AF finally stopped so I can get started on my BDing as of tonight. My husband doesn't know what he's in for after 4 months of not trying!!!


----------



## KatyW

Vaurissa said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Vaurissa,
> I'm sorry for your loss, hugs to you. It's hell going through a m/c, much less a m/c and a chemical.
> I feel the same way about testing late, too much disappointment and I'd rather not know too.
> 
> Exactly. I have heard too that the more sick you get the better hold the bean has. I am sure that is just a tale... but... :-D LOL
> 
> Where are you guys stationed btw, I was over there in both Baumholder (3 yrs)and Kaiserslautern (3 yrs). As a matter of fact my DD was born in Landstuhl at the military hospital of course. LOLClick to expand...

We are stationed at a NATO base in Geilenkirchen, over near the border of the Netherlands. We're about 3.5 hours away from Kaiserslautern, wish we were closer, that's a nice area! Small world, where are you now? We love it here.


----------



## KatyW

justwaiting said:


> Welcome Coshea Vaurissa, Clause81, 9babiesgone and Jojo.
> It's great to have you hear, the more the merrier sharing our TTC journeys.
> 
> I agree with the ladies above who said they'd rather wait to test then find out and have a chemical, I agree but I have no will power and always test at about 10dpo (lol)
> I have a bag of 10miu tests and 2 frers and another first response waiting in my drawer, for the beginning of next month, but I think I'll have ultrasounds and blood tests with my tracking anyway so may not need them, never hurts to POAS!!!
> 
> Oh and by the way my name is Kellie!

Oh I know what you're talking about, when it comes down to it, I always have the strong urge to test. Ugh! Going to try my hardest to resist this month.


----------



## KatyW

Anyone here use Fertility Friend? I do and it says I am 4 dpo today. It confuses me because my temperatures look so low and I ovulated early (which is great, if I actually ovulated!). Sigh. It's only the first real cycle post m/c (well, I had AF last month, immediately after the m/c) so maybe everything is just different now. Anyone experience this? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2011-07-26


----------



## justwaiting

Katy i tried fertility friend but I found it made me concentrate on it too much. I prefer the natural approach. but I will say you af will probably be all over the place and maybe never the same again. My periods come on time but they are always different ovulation occurs later than it used to but still happens atleast. I hope someone can help u with your charting


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies! :hi: Mind if I join you?

I'm CD1 on my first AF after my MMC, and I'm joining a testing thread already :haha:

Test date is 11th September for now, I'll update if I ov early/late.

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## KatyW

justwaiting said:


> Katy i tried fertility friend but I found it made me concentrate on it too much. I prefer the natural approach. but I will say you af will probably be all over the place and maybe never the same again. My periods come on time but they are always different ovulation occurs later than it used to but still happens atleast. I hope someone can help u with your charting

Yes, I feel like I'm doing charting to see if everything is working in my body, but it's not really helping, which defeats its purpose. I like your approach, it's much more relaxed than mine, which is ultimately going to help conceive :).


----------



## mrsrof

25th August for testing for me! :dust: for all xx


----------



## Elhaym

mrsrof said:


> 25th August for testing for me! :dust: for all xx

Hi mrsrof, I was wondering how you were, hope you're OK! I hope this is your cycle. :D


----------



## TxMom2Be

Welcome to all of you that have joined since the last time I posted - Praying for :bfp: for us all in August/September!!!

I went to have blood drawn on Wednesday, the second time since my mc - The nurse informed me that last week my hcg levels were already down to 7, so this week they should definitely be below 5. DH & I are so excited, should be expecting AF anyday and then the official countdown to O begins!!

When are you ladies going to test, before you expect your next af or wait until you're "late"? 

The first time I feel pregnant was when we were out of the country for our destination wedding, needless to say I wasn't sitting around the house anxiously waiting for each day to pass - We were so blessed to fall preggo immediately the first time, I'm hoping for the same thing this time around!

Happy Friday to you all!!:hi:


----------



## Elhaym

I always wait until the day AF is due to test. I'd rather just get AF than see BFNs, and also I am terrified of getting an early BFP and AF arriving. So I'd rather wait until I know the witch is late! :D

Hope your HCG is down soon TxMom! I didn't get bloods done but used ICs, got a BFN 8 days after my ERPC and ovulated 2 weeks after that so hopefully you're not too far off! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

justwaiting said:


> Patsy - Of course you can join us . I will put you on the list. It's nice to have you with us. Let us know how your going.
> 
> 9Babiesgone - I can't imagine what you have been thru, I'm a mess after 2. Your an incredible woman. I hope this month is your month to get your sticky baby. Have you had all the testing done? XX
> 
> AF finally stopped so I can get started on my BDing as of tonight. My husband doesn't know what he's in for after 4 months of not trying!!!

I have a lot of testing done, the only thing they can tell me is one of my babies I lost had edwards. and the rest most of them werent tested, bc it was so early, and I have progesterone deficiency. but that doesnt seem to matter that much, bc I have tried those. 

good luck and baby :dust: for all of us!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good morning ladies!

Well, I am 14DPO today and took another FR and still BFN. However, I decided to take a 2nd look at the FR tests I did days ago and sure enough, 1 of them had a second line so it seems I had a chemical pregnancy this month. I'm definately not pregnant now as there is no line now.

I'm disappointed but in a weird way relieved and surprised all at once. I say relieved because with all the BD that DH and I did I really doubted that the sperm and the egg didn't meet. 

At the same time I say relieved because I just got diagnosed with high natural killer cells that interfere with the egg implanting. Knowing how those cells do that (spraying toxins on the embryo) I am relieved that I'm not pregnant any more because I don't want my body to hurt my poor little embryo and for it to have some major health problem because of it.

Luckily I see my specialist on Monday to discuss my test results and I'll mention this chemical pregnancy I just had. I'm sure she's going to recommend aggressive treatment and I am onboard. I have a feeling that the next time I get pregnant after having treatment it is going to stick!

Babydust to all the other testers!!!


----------



## Patsy

KatyW said:


> Anyone here use Fertility Friend? I do and it says I am 4 dpo today. It confuses me because my temperatures look so low and I ovulated early (which is great, if I actually ovulated!). Sigh. It's only the first real cycle post m/c (well, I had AF last month, immediately after the m/c) so maybe everything is just different now. Anyone experience this?
> 
> Hi Katy, I just started using fertilityfriend myself and it calculates that I am 4 dpo today also. I have had one cycle since my mmc and it was very short, only 22 days. From the looks of things ovulation occured very early this month also and so I suspect another short cycle. My cycles tended to be on the shorter side pre-miscarriage, anywhere from 24 - 28 days, but never this short. Still, rather shorter than longer I guess.
> 
> Has anybody noticed any pain during sex? Or is everything all back to normal? Things just feel a bit tender at times, kinda like bruising. I'm sure I'm over-worrying but I've been feeling mildly crampy for a few weeks now and I wonder if there's a connection.


----------



## patiently

Lovely ladies i just wanted to ask if any of you were doing anything different this time round...i have had 2 mc and am contemplating taking baby asprin...without medical advise..not sure if its such a good idea..i just dont want to have another mc...my dr's wont do any blood tests either...GL to us all!! let the b'd and O begin so we can roll on to our BFP's!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am taking clomid this round to make my eggies better quality, and I am taking folic acid, and a fertibella, I am trying it. also cramp bark in case I do get pregnant to help keep it.


----------



## KatyW

Patsy said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here use Fertility Friend? I do and it says I am 4 dpo today. It confuses me because my temperatures look so low and I ovulated early (which is great, if I actually ovulated!). Sigh. It's only the first real cycle post m/c (well, I had AF last month, immediately after the m/c) so maybe everything is just different now. Anyone experience this?
> 
> Hi Katy, I just started using fertilityfriend myself and it calculates that I am 4 dpo today also. I have had one cycle since my mmc and it was very short, only 22 days. From the looks of things ovulation occured very early this month also and so I suspect another short cycle. My cycles tended to be on the shorter side pre-miscarriage, anywhere from 24 - 28 days, but never this short. Still, rather shorter than longer I guess.
> 
> Has anybody noticed any pain during sex? Or is everything all back to normal? Things just feel a bit tender at times, kinda like bruising. I'm sure I'm over-worrying but I've been feeling mildly crampy for a few weeks now and I wonder if there's a connection.
> 
> Hi Patsy,
> Yeah, it does seem like my cycle has really changed since the m/c. Hopefully it is back to slightly shorter cycles, averaging 28 days instead of 30/31. More chances to make a baby, I guess :).
> 
> I did notice pain during sex for awhile after the m/c, probably for the two weeks after it, I felt like really tender. It's been a month and half now, and I feel perfectly fine.Click to expand...


----------



## KatyW

patiently said:


> Lovely ladies i just wanted to ask if any of you were doing anything different this time round...i have had 2 mc and am contemplating taking baby asprin...without medical advise..not sure if its such a good idea..i just dont want to have another mc...my dr's wont do any blood tests either...GL to us all!! let the b'd and O begin so we can roll on to our BFP's!!!

Patiently,
I'm sorry for your two losses, hugs. 

I'm not really doing anything differently, just trying my hardest to be healthy and distract myself (other than my b&b time) :). Just eating well, getting good exercise and taking it easy on the caffeine, avoiding alcohol/cat litter...

I have heard of baby aspirin use, but I don't use it myself.


----------



## KatyW

9babiesgone said:


> I am taking clomid this round to make my eggies better quality, and I am taking folic acid, and a fertibella, I am trying it. also cramp bark in case I do get pregnant to help keep it.

What is cramp bark? Where do you find it?


----------



## KatyW

Mon_n_john said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Well, I am 14DPO today and took another FR and still BFN. However, I decided to take a 2nd look at the FR tests I did days ago and sure enough, 1 of them had a second line so it seems I had a chemical pregnancy this month. I'm definately not pregnant now as there is no line now.
> 
> I'm disappointed but in a weird way relieved and surprised all at once. I say relieved because with all the BD that DH and I did I really doubted that the sperm and the egg didn't meet.
> 
> At the same time I say relieved because I just got diagnosed with high natural killer cells that interfere with the egg implanting. Knowing how those cells do that (spraying toxins on the embryo) I am relieved that I'm not pregnant any more because I don't want my body to hurt my poor little embryo and for it to have some major health problem because of it.
> 
> Luckily I see my specialist on Monday to discuss my test results and I'll mention this chemical pregnancy I just had. I'm sure she's going to recommend aggressive treatment and I am onboard. I have a feeling that the next time I get pregnant after having treatment it is going to stick!
> 
> Babydust to all the other testers!!!

I'm sorry for your loss.:hugs:
Your attitude is so positive, that is wonderful! I'm sure that as soon as the doctor's got you on treatment for the high natural killer cells, you'll have a healthy pregnancy..


----------



## 9babiesgone

KatyW said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am taking clomid this round to make my eggies better quality, and I am taking folic acid, and a fertibella, I am trying it. also cramp bark in case I do get pregnant to help keep it.
> 
> What is cramp bark? Where do you find it?Click to expand...

cramp bark is an natural herb used by native tribes, dont remember which ones to stop cramping and to help prevent miscarriage. I get mine from herblore.com bc they have the tincture, and I just put it in my drink. I get the non-alcohol based one.


----------



## sunnysun

Hi Everyone!

I'm joining you too ;)
Loving this thread! I will be following it up- it will be great seeing all the names with a BFP next to it.

I'm a PCOS girl so my cycle can be quite irregular, however if all works well I may test around 2nd Sep.


----------



## justwaiting

welcome to all our new comers. i'll add you all to the list shortly.

Hon and Mon do I have a testing date for you yet? So sorry to hear about the chemical this month, on a positive not sperm did meet egg, hopefully u can get those Nkc's under control and next time SME you'll be getting more than a faint line!!!!!

I had my blood test for my cycle tracking this morning and have to call up in 10mins and find out what I need to do next! thats all I'm doing this month apart from my prenatals! just need to catch my husband and start the bding!

Sounds like we are all a very positive bunch. I look forward to sharing this month with u!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Katy, I really appreciate it. = )

Justwaiting, I don't have a test date yet for next cycle. I just started spotting today so I have a feeling AF will be here tomorrrow. I'm thinking around September 7th might be a good date.

Did you get your blood results today?


----------



## KatyW

9babiesgone said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am taking clomid this round to make my eggies better quality, and I am taking folic acid, and a fertibella, I am trying it. also cramp bark in case I do get pregnant to help keep it.
> 
> What is cramp bark? Where do you find it?Click to expand...
> 
> cramp bark is an natural herb used by native tribes, dont remember which ones to stop cramping and to help prevent miscarriage. I get mine from herblore.com bc they have the tincture, and I just put it in my drink. I get the non-alcohol based one.Click to expand...

Thanks for the information!


----------



## KatyW

Looks like I am only 3 dpo today, Fertility Friend moved my ovulation date. That's probably a good thing, because we timed things better then anyways! Just a little longer to wait though :/


----------



## justwaiting

Mon_n_john said:


> Thanks Katy, I really appreciate it. = )
> 
> Justwaiting, I don't have a test date yet for next cycle. I just started spotting today so I have a feeling AF will be here tomorrrow. I'm thinking around September 7th might be a good date.
> 
> Did you get your blood results today?

Sorry completely stuffed up your name:flower:, was going off my memory. I'll wait to see if u get af tomorrow so we get a definate date. What do they do for natural killer cells?

Basically with the blood test I rang up at 12 and they rattled off some number all I caught was estrogen less than 150,but otherwise I didn't catch the other too but she told me based on the results to go back on Tuesday for another blood test. apparently thats how it works. i have a test done, call up a few hours later and then they tell me what to do next, i will be asking on tuesday what the numbers mean and all that.

katy - thats good that your new ovulation date works out better anyway, hopefully caught that egg. does meaning waiting a bit longer but hopefully worth it in the end


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies :hi: i thought id join in your lovely thread. Iam currently on cd6 of my first cycle after mc. Af lasted 4days which is normal for me, glad its finished and know i can get back to the fun part haha. Ive decided to try working out more regular, it makes me feel really positive when i do so now the schools are going back ill get into a good routine. I thought it will do good to feel positive and healthy and if i loose weight then that will be the bonus of it. Ive set my test date as september 11th. Always a sad day, i think of all those people lost and it always brings a tear :cry: it would be so nice to counter balance it with that was the date i got my bfp.

Hope all you ladies are doing well big hugs and loads of :dust: xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

justwaiting said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Katy, I really appreciate it. = )
> 
> Justwaiting, I don't have a test date yet for next cycle. I just started spotting today so I have a feeling AF will be here tomorrrow. I'm thinking around September 7th might be a good date.
> 
> Did you get your blood results today?
> 
> Sorry completely stuffed up your name:flower:, was going off my memory. I'll wait to see if u get af tomorrow so we get a definate date. What do they do for natural killer cells?Click to expand...

Well, I started spotting yesterday and got AF early this morning so I'm going to call today CD1. I think Sept. 7 is a good test date. If I am preggers this cycle I should get a + by then, we shall see!

For high natural killer cells the goal is to make your immune system as close to normal as possible so the goal is to lower my immunity. There are several treatment options and combinations. The basic 3 seem to be intravenous immunoglobin, intralipids, and/or steroids. I have also heard of a few medications but not sure if they apply in my case. I'm really curious to see what the doc suggests on Monday. The intravenous immunoglobin (IVIG) is a fortune, around $2,000 a treatment around once a month so my pocketbook hurts already LOL!


----------



## 9babiesgone

KatyW said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am taking clomid this round to make my eggies better quality, and I am taking folic acid, and a fertibella, I am trying it. also cramp bark in case I do get pregnant to help keep it.
> 
> What is cramp bark? Where do you find it?Click to expand...
> 
> cramp bark is an natural herb used by native tribes, dont remember which ones to stop cramping and to help prevent miscarriage. I get mine from herblore.com bc they have the tincture, and I just put it in my drink. I get the non-alcohol based one.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the information!Click to expand...

np!! 

HOw is everyone this morning. cycle day 8 for me. and taking my 4th clomid pill!! woohoo!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

How exciting 9babies, I hope the clomid does the trick for you this cycle!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope it does too!! : ) 
how are you doing???


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm good, on CD 1 so back to square one so to speak lol. I have an appt. with my specialist on Monday morning to discuss treatment options for the high NK cells thing. I'm excited but also a little nervous though I am sure it's just the anticipation of it all.

Otherwise than that, the kids go back to school next week and I must confess, it will be nice to have a little bit more quiet around here, even if it's just for a few hours. = ) This TTC stuff can be exhausting and sometimes I just need a quiet space to think, you know what I mean?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I know what you mean, my kids are so little they can drive me nuts sometimes. my daughter is supposed to be going to preschool soon!! well day 1 is a new start, I will cross my fingers and send you a ton of :dust:


----------



## Ems77

KatyW said:


> We are stationed at a NATO base in Geilenkirchen, over near the border of the Netherlands. We're about 3.5 hours away from Kaiserslautern, wish we were closer, that's a nice area! Small world, where are you now? We love it here.

Sorry it took me so long to get back. I am at home in Washington. Married to a civilian now


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies i have been using digital opks for 5 days running and they said negative but after i ejected the test sticks i noticed that the two lines were getting progressively darker like a normal opk...so today i took another test and i saw a smiley face! yipee im so excited i ordered OH to bed immediately TWICE...sorry if tmi...im a bit worried though because before today we only BD once on wednesday and Tuesday and Sunday...so i missed thursday and friday...hopefully it'll all be ok and we will get our BFP this month...we will dtd again tomoro...fingers x'd and God willing...baby dust to us all x x x


----------



## justwaiting

Patiently I think you have it covered , they say having sex everyday can lessen sperm count so giving him a day here and there to recover can't hurt and I think from the day you get a pos opk you will o within the next 12-36 hours. You've given it your best this month so don't stress too much, I only bd every second day and then if O doesn't fall on those days I do it that day too.

CD 9 today and started the bding last night, I don't o until day 17 usually so still a fair way to go.

How is everyone going?


----------



## Elhaym

Sounds like you've done plenty of BDing patiently, best time to do it is when you see the smiley! good luck in the 2ww hun :D

I'm soooo bored, hate the early part of the cycle where nothing interesting is happening, don't even start my OPKs for a week yet. Time machine please!


----------



## heavyheart

hiya ladies hugs and dust hope your all doing well.

As for me am having a bit of a rubbish day, is started good i got all my cleaning done and 2 loads of washing out but now i can feel this horrid sadness creeping up on me :nope:. Ive been doing really well at feeling positive and making positive changes so am struggling today as to how to shake it off. Think i might just give myself a shake and take my precious girls out to the park and be happy for what ive got, am luckier than others

will check in later ladies :hugs:


----------



## coshea

Patiently: I think you are fine. A positive means the next 24 - 48 hours so bd'ing now is what matters.
As for me I *may* have O'd on Friday. It is hard to know because yesterdays temp could have been thrown off by drinking and a very late night the night (2 nights ago) before (at sisters cottage). If I put in another temp today similar to todays which was at the higher end it gives me crosshairs on FF making me 2 DPO today. The temp isn't as dramatic as last pregnancies temp jump. If my crosshairs are correct I bd'd the day before I O'd. Of course I know this can change as I go. 
I never got a positive OPK but I only did them once a day. They were almost positive then started lightening up. I figure I did surge but since I only did once a day I missed the positive. Couple that will pretty intense O pains the last couple days. I think either I O'd or I was going to and didn't......and now I am blabbing!!! Sorry :)
Good luck ladies.... Such a waiting game.


----------



## coshea

Sorry to hear you are feeling down Heavyheart. Sometimes you may need a good cry or as you said just get going. I find no matter how busy I am if I stop and think that feeling creeps up. 

Hope you feel better soon :):hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Exactly, it happens to me too. I can't let myself think too much or sadness and doubt creep in. But all that is normal. Before I had my last son I had 3 miscarriages and I was such a mess, inconsolable really. I thought it would never happen and then bam, when I was literally not trying I got pregnant again, and it stuck!

So, sometimes I need to remind myself that I am walking in old familiar shoes and though the road stinks, and my feet hurt, I will eventually get to the destination I seek just like I did last time. Hugs!


----------



## KatyW

Heavyheart, sorry you had a rough day. I think getting out and staying busy always helps me. Definitely could've had a horrible day yesterday, just heard that two ladies I know are having babies due in February next year, same month the one I lost would have been due. Had a cry on the way home, and felt pretty okay the rest of the day.


----------



## Kanga86

Hey ladies think I'm out for testing in sept as I am having problems with bleeding still after my mmc. Its been 7 weeks of bleeding now and I did a hpt yesterday, it was still faintly positive. Going to doctors tomorrow as I need this sorted now, I keep getting fobbed of with wait 2 more weeks then we will see what we can do then it's wait a few more days just to be sure! Argh! Why do they do this to us, as if we haven't gone through enough already! :(


----------



## KatyW

Kanga, I'm so sorry. I hope that the doctor sorts it out, I'm sure you will be fine soon and back in TTC mode. Hugs to you, lady.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good luck Kanga. There is another girl on another forum that is having the same problem, faintly positive HPTs long after having a mc. At least she is being monitored closely and the HCG is coming down slowly. When do you see your Dr.?


----------



## coshea

Sorry Kanga. I still have slightly very faint positives. I haven't took one in a couple days and I have stop bleeding (the last one was really faint, a squinter). I would think the fact that you are still bleeding you need to go in there and demand some attention. For the doc its easy to say....well lets wait for this and that...but now at 7 weeks. Nope get the help you need and demand something to be done. You are not waiting anymore period.

good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kanga86

Thank u ladies, I really appreciate the support :hugs:

I am hoping I can get in the doctors tomorrow, as they said last week they would do the blood test if I was still bleeding. They are really faint lines, but still there! Pic was from Friday afternoon (sorry about the size)

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/Pinkclaire8686/dd4f61bf.jpg


----------



## patiently

Ladies im a wreck today...ive been crying non stop for about two hours...me and my OH were meant to BD today as i got my smiley face yesterday...but he couldnt "perform" for some reason when i asked he said im putting too much pressure on him...but then later confessed it is because he sorted himself out in the morning ...sorry if tmi...i just feel so angry with him...he knows that these next couple of days are so crucial to us having a baby and yet he is so selfish and behaves in a way that only benefits him...i just feel so down like all the effort ive made this month taking opks daily reasearching on the internet being excited to see the smiley face...take pregnacare daily avaoiding alcohol and caffine...drinking lots of water...etc FOR NO REASON...now i wont get my bfp...i just feel so down...how could he do this to me...im so upset i feel like i cant be with him...he's not acting like he should be...i just feel like a failure...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh patiently, I am so sorry. Have you mentioned that he is not do that anymore during your fertile days? Even so, if he did he should still be able to perform. I hope I am not being too forward but could he have some minor erectile dysfunction? I could be mistaken but most men could perform more than once a day. I only mention it in case that needs to be addressed.

I hope it all works out!


----------



## patiently

He knows that he shouldnt do that...and he can perform but he chose not too as he said he's not in the mood...im not in the mood all the time but having this baby means so much to me that i would still go ahead with it...its clear he doesnt feel the same..how can he say he wants a baby when he behaves like this...i just feel so down now i wont get my bfp...ive still got ewcm so dont know if ive O'd yet...how can he say he loves me...we also wont be able to bd tonight...argh he makes me so mad...i just cant do this anymore...ive really tried not to pressure him..but i let him know when i see my smiley face and he still cant make an effort...he is too selfish and i dont understand it its breaking my heart...


----------



## KatyW

I'm sorry, Patiently :(. It's stressful for both people in the baby making business. Hugs


----------



## justwaiting

patiently I'm sorry he is acting this way, Is he as keen for a baby as you are? He might just be feeling the pressure, have you tried not telling him about the smiley's. I never tell my dh when it's o time, i just push a little more for sex. It is such a hard time for both of you especially after a loss. i hope you can sort it out and get some bding in


----------



## Ems77

Omg, patiently, I am so sorry he is acting that way and did that to you! That is so unreal! I don't understand where in the hell his head could be! My OH was confused as well, not understanding how he could do that to you! Men are so freaking stupid sometimes that it is unreal!


----------



## Kanga86

This must be so hard for u patiently, especially after 2 losses. :hugs: maybe he helped himself because maybe he isn't ready to ttc again just yet, have u spoke to him on how he feels about the mc's? Maybe he just scared it will happen again and doesn't want to see u upset about it again, he probably still wants to have a baby with u. It is a hard one as both urs and his emotions about it all are all over the place. Try and talk to him about he feels and see if u can get some bd'ing in this month. Xx


----------



## TxMom2Be

Patiently - I'm so sorry your DH is giving you troubles (as if ttc doesn't have enought troubles of its own). :hugs:

As for me I'm starting to get really impatient - according to the drop in my hcg levels af should be arriving anyday, I really hate this waiting game! 

How is everyone else doing on this Monday morning? :coffee:

Speaking of coffee - I know the restictions on caffeine while you're pregnant, but what are the recommendations for ttc?


----------



## KatyW

TXMom2be: I've been wondering about caffeine while TTC. I'm trying to cut it all out since I'm a caffeine lover, but I'm limiting it to a little bit every other day. 

I don't know if it matters while TTC, and even while pregnant, people seem to do different things, some cutting out all caffeine, others having coffee every day. Confusing!


----------



## Kanga86

Just a quick update for u ladies, I have been to see the doc who has put me on antibiotics in case I have an infection and I have a blood test booked for tomorrow morning, so fx I will have answers by the end of the week. 

Good Luck to those in ur 2ww and those about it start it :) xx


----------



## coshea

I heard that caffiene can effect TTC. That it lowers your chance of conception. But everything effects everything. It also increases your chance of a m/c. I still drink coffee. When I am pregnant I will reduce my 2 cups to 1 cup. I have never had trouble getting pregnant either so unless something changes this time around. But I do think if you are having issues it is definantly worth the try. 

Kanga I hope you get some answers soon!

Patiently, I am sorry about your OH! I don't what is up with that. I wonder if he is worried about the affects of another m/c on you and maybe himself. We forget sometimes that they get invested in it too. Either way I think you should have a talk with him. There must be a reason. 

So I have O'd at least according to fertility friend. So I will be testing in 6 - 9 days from now. Funny story though for those of you who temp... I woke up excited to temp knowing that if I have another high temp that I have O'd. Hmm but where is my thermomitor?? I had to get up, move things around, getting pissed knowing that this will affect BBT.... Thank goodness I found it and realized I was up 2 hours early anyways. I was about to cry thinking I screwed up todays temp and had to wait till tommorrow!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Patiently - I'm so sorry that he was being selfish that day. I have made it very clear to my DH that he can't do that while we are TTC (unless my :af: is here). I don't want him wasting any :spermy: If he's in the mood he should get with you. :happydance:

TXMom2be - I hate the waiting game as well. Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Kanga - Glad to hear that you got into the dr today and got antibiotics. Keep us posted on the bloodwork.

coshea - YAY at least you were able to find it before it was truly time to get outta bed. I also get excited when I think that I Oed and seeing my temp rise. It makes it easier getting up SO early in the morning even on the weekends. 

Happy Monday ladies!

Well I'm on CD41 and still no clue what's going on in there. My temp keeps going up and down like my body is trying to O but doesn't then tries again and so on. I've got all the signs but temp is all over the place. I went in for bloodwork this morning so we'll see where my levels are at and this afternoon I have an u/s so I plan on asking them to check if I have Oed or not. Hopefully I'll get some answers by the end of the day or tomorrow. This is just so frustrating not knowing what is going on!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just a quick update ladies: I had my appt. today with my RE regarding the high natural killer cells. She said that in her office they only do two types of treatment for it: IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin) or intralipids. IVIG is $3,000 or so per infussion while intralipids are about $750 per infussion. She said that her office has seen very similar results with both treatments.

Given the high cost of the IVIG we are opting for the intralipids to start with. The plan is for me to have 1 treatment before getting pregnant. My first treatment will be this Friday when I will be CD 7. Then I will come in at around 10 DPO for an early beta test. If I am pregnant I will get another infussion right away. She expects me to need around 4-5 infussions up to my 12th week of pregnancy. She will then test the NK cells again and if they are still high I will get more infussions as needed. She said I would not need them past 26 weeks along.

None of this is covered by insurance and everytime I need one I will need to shell out $750 but that's OK. She said I don't have to wait to TTC and that we can try again this cycle! I'm so excited. She said we should give this 3-4 cycles and see how it goes. If for some reason I do get pregnant and have another mc on the intralipids I would need to do the IVIG but she doubts that will be the case.

So, my first treatment is this Friday at 10:30 a.m. I will be there about 2.5 hours with an IV in my arm. I hate needles, how can I be this excited about getting the treatment? I should be able to get my first beta test done about 3 weeks from today. Can't wait, I'm excited that this may be the answer to my prayers!


----------



## coshea

TX - Looks like we had m/c's at very similar dates (mine was July 25th). I haven't read too far back. Did you O already? Or are you waiting for the first cycle to pass?
Bastet - Ya I checked your chart and it looks like you are all over the place. Do you use OPK's? I think for you it will just happen so keep bd'ing every second day. Let us know how your u/s goes.
Mon_n_john - Wow...First congrats on some good news. I am glad you can just start as planned. Of course it is wicked expensive but oh so worth it if you can do it! I am not particularly scared of needles at all but it will get easier. Needles are a quick pain and then over. So worth it but you know that already. So happy for you. I hope this works for you!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Coshea!


----------



## heavyheart

am no help for you there, ive no fear of needles infact quite like them haha, couple of wee cheeky tattoos's and my tounge pierced :haha:. just picture your future bundle of joy cuddled up to you when they go to put it in, that may help :flower:


----------



## bastetgrrl

coshea said:


> Bastet - Ya I checked your chart and it looks like you are all over the place. Do you use OPK's? I think for you it will just happen so keep bd'ing every second day. Let us know how your u/s goes.

Nope, don't use OPKs anymore because my cycles are sooo long and the last time that I used them I got a positive surge but didn't O so I decided not to waste my money on them. They don't guarantee that you Oed just the surge. We just keep BDing every other day and hope for the best. :thumbup:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> Just a quick update ladies: I had my appt. today with my RE regarding the high natural killer cells. She said that in her office they only do two types of treatment for it: IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin) or intralipids. IVIG is $3,000 or so per infussion while intralipids are about $750 per infussion. She said that her office has seen very similar results with both treatments.
> 
> Given the high cost of the IVIG we are opting for the intralipids to start with. The plan is for me to have 1 treatment before getting pregnant. My first treatment will be this Friday when I will be CD 7. Then I will come in at around 10 DPO for an early beta test. If I am pregnant I will get another infussion right away. She expects me to need around 4-5 infussions up to my 12th week of pregnancy. She will then test the NK cells again and if they are still high I will get more infussions as needed. She said I would not need them past 26 weeks along.
> 
> None of this is covered by insurance and everytime I need one I will need to shell out $750 but that's OK. She said I don't have to wait to TTC and that we can try again this cycle! I'm so excited. She said we should give this 3-4 cycles and see how it goes. If for some reason I do get pregnant and have another mc on the intralipids I would need to do the IVIG but she doubts that will be the case.
> 
> So, my first treatment is this Friday at 10:30 a.m. I will be there about 2.5 hours with an IV in my arm. I hate needles, how can I be this excited about getting the treatment? I should be able to get my first beta test done about 3 weeks from today. Can't wait, I'm excited that this may be the answer to my prayers!

YAY Mon!!! :happydance: That's such a positive to find out that there is a treatment plan (and two of them) that'll help you conceive and have a healthy pregnancy. How exciting!! I hate needles too (never mind all my tattoos and such :blush:) but after all this bloodwork that I've had done already I'm getting used to them.

Good luck and hopefully everything goes well on Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## KatyW

Mom n jon - that's fantastic news, praying that you get pregnant quickly!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well ladies, I just can't catch a break I guess...having a D&C tomorrow because my levels are only down to 20 and u/s showed a little stuff leftover in there that needs removed which explains why my temps are crazy. My body doesn't know what to do because it can't O with this stuff in there. So upsetting to be six weeks out and still not there yet. Should have just had a d&c to begin with and been done with it. Oh well...who know this would happen, right?! Just very upsetting...but at least I'll O soon after. I'm looking for the light at the end...


----------



## heavyheart

aw sorry to here that :hugs:, you did at the time what you felt was right for you, you weren't to know this would happen. At least after 2moro you know thats you back in the race and your body can start back on that road to ovulating :thumbup:

Hugs, will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on when you feel up to it :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I am sorry Bastet. I'm sure you just want all this behind you. Just think of it this way, once that is taken care of you are one step closer to ovulating! Isn't that exciting?


----------



## patiently

Thank you ladies for all your kind words...his excuse is that "he was horny" i give up with him seriously i do...he claims to want the baby and his actions the majority of them time reflect that...but since ive been a bit more independent recently, like buying my own car...he's always trying to control the situation...so i think this is why he's doing this...to prove that he has control over particular things...completely selfish...i was so devestated yesterday...words cant even describe...so we didnt BD yesterday but we did today as i still has slight ewcm...i dont even know what to think...am i completely out of the race ladies? or is there still hope? 

bastetgirl...sorry to hear that...but after tomorrow just like heavyheart said you'll be back on the road to Ovulating and your body will get back to normal...hope you get your bfp as soon as possible sending loads of hugs your way...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Do you think IUI would be better? That way he just have to do "one deposit" and you are in control of the timing. If nothing else it might make you feel better to be in control again.


----------



## carlabarla03

Hi there! I'm new to this...but I'm expecting AF around aug. 22nd...I wish the time would go a little faster! This will probably be my last pregnancy so I'm trying to slow down and enjoy it all, but I'm still a little impatient!


----------



## bastetgrrl

God I can't stop crying...I feel like God lost my number or something. It's funny how you try for SO long NOT to get pregnant and then you want it sooo bad and it doesn't happen. Cruel...just so cruel, isnt' it?


----------



## Mon_n_john

It is cruel Bastet. What has you feeling so sad at the moment?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> Do you think IUI would be better? That way he just have to do "one deposit" and you are in control of the timing. If nothing else it might make you feel better to be in control again.

You know that might not be a bad idea but you could always try one cycle this way and the next IUI if "natural" way is more important factor to you and your DH.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> It is cruel Bastet. What has you feeling so sad at the moment?

I feel like maybe I was selfish waiting so long (32) wanting to find the right man, good job and live my life. What if I blew it...waited too long? Hurts to think that.


----------



## Mon_n_john

bastetgrrl said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> It is cruel Bastet. What has you feeling so sad at the moment?
> 
> I feel like maybe I was selfish waiting so long (32) wanting to find the right man, good job and live my life. What if I blew it...waited too long? Hurts to think that.Click to expand...

No way sweety, you have not waited too long. 32 is still plenty young! Heck, I'm 35 and 35 is still plenty young too! I asked my RE is she wanted to test my egg reserves today because of my age and she practically giggled. She was like "Uh, I don't think so, let's just skip that." It made me feel better that she wasn't concerned. So if 35 is not a concern then 32 is certainly not a concern either!

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks Mon. Just tough NOT to think about that, you know? I have no kids neither does DH. Just hope we didn't wait too long, you know. Can't help but wonder. I know that 32 isn't that bad. My closest friend got pregnant at 37 no problems and first child. I know it happens...


----------



## coshea

Bastet I am so sorry. Good news is tommorrow you start your cycle off right. I O'd CD19 after a d&c and my HCG levels were sky high and I even had a + 5 - 7 days or so ago. Listen you are not EVEN close to being too old! Now stop that! It will happen for you. You got pregnant right? That is half the battle.


----------



## Mon_n_john

What she said! = )


----------



## bastetgrrl

coshea said:


> Bastet I am so sorry. Good news is tommorrow you start your cycle off right. I O'd CD19 after a d&c and my HCG levels were sky high and I even had a + 5 - 7 days or so ago. Listen you are not EVEN close to being too old! Now stop that! It will happen for you. You got pregnant right? That is half the battle.

Thanks Coshea! Feeling blue this evening...even though the d&c will finally get my levels down. I did get pregnant and hopefully will again. Just feeling down I guess. Six weeks is a long time to finally have an answer...:cry:


----------



## Mon_n_john

It's OK to feel like that hun. You will feel so much better when it is all over with!

As for me I just ordered the OvaCue fertility monitor which is supposed to confirm when you ovulated. Can't wait to get it and start using it on Wed.!


----------



## patiently

carlabarla03 welcome...nice to have you here with us...hope its a bfp on aug 22nd for you..

bastetgirl hun you chose to do things the "best way" for you and made sure you had a stable, child friendly lifestyle to ensure you can give them the best that you can...you are still young and if it helps i am doing things the complete opposite to you and have still lost two at 24 years of age...me and my OH want to conceive before he goes away in the millitary so it has been really difficult when we lost our two little ones...stay strong hun...be positive i am a fond believer in positive thoughts transpiring to positive outcomes...

mum n john...thank you...but i dont know if iui is free in the uk..or if that would be an option...plus i am working so that would mean i would hae to take time off...i would love it to happen the old fashoned way as i'd like to think our baby was a produce of our affection to one another...im not saying this wouldnt be the case if we tried iui but for me i would like to do it naturally... do you think im really out of the race this month? we bd the day of the smiley twice saturday and yesterday monday?


----------



## justwaiting

bastettgrrl - please ask them to use an ultrasound machine whilst performing the dnc. I hope everything goes well today. Hopefully this will mean u get af shortly. Dnc's aren't that bad, the worst part was being wheeled into the room and then waking up crying. It's such a long hard journey but today is the end and the beginning all rolled into one. I hope it all goes well and you can get started trying again straight away.

Mon - I'm so excited for you that you can try again straight away. A plan of action in place and hope for this cycle. Good luck and get to practicing!!!!

I have my scan in an hour i'm numb but nervous at the same time. I have my four leaf clover in my wallet borrowed from a friend, we have had some bad luck lately for the past year really and hoping that her clover gives us a little boost.

On the subject of how it effects hubby. after our first mc dh wanted to try again straight away and I didn't. After the second mc he took it a lot harder (we both did) and wanted to wait a few months ( I this time wanted to try as soon as the bleeding stopped) he then said if we lose another one he doesn't want to try again for a few years. I didn't realise how much it was hurting him until he said that. we have only just started trying again this month (drs orders) and I feel like we are both ready to try again. Men are quiter but it hurts them just as deep but differently if it makes sense


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies, i'm sorry but i wont be looking after this thread anymore. i had an ultrasound today which showed I have asherman's syndrome caused by my 2x DnC. I have to wait a few months for surgery and then sometime after that for HRT and then I may be able to conceive maybe and If i do the risks of placenta previa, accreta and increta are high so a full term baby or more than one baby are low. I'm shattered and although treatable it's a long way off. Can someone please take over the names and things or just start a new thread together. I'm sorry but I can't be here anymore. Best of luck to you all


----------



## Geegees

Oh Justwaiting. I'm so sorry. 

I will keep you in my thoughts. xxxx


----------



## Kanga86

Oh so sorry to hear this news justwaiting, thinking of u :hugs:

Mon glad to hear that although pricey u can start ttc straight away, fingers crossed for u 

Bastetgrrl I am in a similar situation although I am nearly 7 weeks after a natural mc. I had my blood taken today so just got to wait and see what they suggest, I know my levels are still high as getting the faint pos tests. My ultrasound didn't show anything as being left behind though so don't know if my levels are high whether the will did to do a dnc, but could account for the constant bleeding. hope everything goes well with the op today xx


----------



## KatyW

bastetgrrl said:


> Well ladies, I just can't catch a break I guess...having a D&C tomorrow because my levels are only down to 20 and u/s showed a little stuff leftover in there that needs removed which explains why my temps are crazy. My body doesn't know what to do because it can't O with this stuff in there. So upsetting to be six weeks out and still not there yet. Should have just had a d&c to begin with and been done with it. Oh well...who know this would happen, right?! Just very upsetting...but at least I'll O soon after. I'm looking for the light at the end...

I'm sorry, Bastetgrrl, :hugs:

This must be hard, but as soon as it's over, you'll be back into TTC mode again


----------



## vicki2007

Hi I know it's late in the thread but only joined today planning on testing 1st September. This is my first cycle trying to concieve after a early mc and due to funny opk results I'm either 1 or 7 dpo very frustrating lol! Wishing u all lots of luck xxx


----------



## KatyW

justwaiting said:


> Hi ladies, i'm sorry but i wont be looking after this thread anymore. i had an ultrasound today which showed I have asherman's syndrome caused by my 2x DnC. I have to wait a few months for surgery and then sometime after that for HRT and then I may be able to conceive maybe and If i do the risks of placenta previa, accreta and increta are high so a full term baby or more than one baby are low. I'm shattered and although treatable it's a long way off. Can someone please take over the names and things or just start a new thread together. I'm sorry but I can't be here anymore. Best of luck to you all

Oh gosh, I am so sorry :hugs: You're in my thoughts


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just waiting, I am SO sorry to hear that. At least you know what is going on. I pray that your treatment will go well and you willo be ready to TTC in the near future. Hugs!


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sorry justwaiting!!! :hugs:
I Hope it goes wella nd you can come back to ttc!


----------



## Chrisbri

12th September for me


----------



## coshea

Mon_n_john - Oh that sounds exciting! I love me a new toy. 

Patiently - I think you are still in the race for sure. No worries.

Justwaiting - I am soooo sorry. I will be thinking about you. I feel aweful for you. I hope it all goes fast and you get a beautiful baby one day. I truly do :(

Vicki - Welcome! Maybe your first OPK picked up HCG from the m/c. OPK's can actually confuse HCG as a surge. SOme people if they run out of HPT's they will use a OPK as a preg. test. I don't know your details yet so I am just guessing.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Kanga86 said:


> Oh so sorry to hear this news justwaiting, thinking of u :hugs:
> 
> Mon glad to hear that although pricey u can start ttc straight away, fingers crossed for u
> 
> Bastetgrrl I am in a similar situation although I am nearly 7 weeks after a natural mc. I had my blood taken today so just got to wait and see what they suggest, I know my levels are still high as getting the faint pos tests. My ultrasound didn't show anything as being left behind though so don't know if my levels are high whether the will did to do a dnc, but could account for the constant bleeding. hope everything goes well with the op today xx

Thanks Kanga, I'm so sorry that you are also going through the long waiting game. Hope they can give you some answers about why your levels are still high. Hang in there girlie. :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

vicki2007 said:


> Hi I know it's late in the thread but only joined today planning on testing 1st September. This is my first cycle trying to concieve after a early mc and due to funny opk results I'm either 1 or 7 dpo very frustrating lol! Wishing u all lots of luck xxx

Welcome Vicki and so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Good luck and hopefully you'll get that :bfp: on Sept 1st! :thumbup:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well ladies, d&c was done this morning and everything went well. So I am now on CD1 and praying for a :bfp: in the near future. Trying to stay positive. The dr freaked my DH out again with the multiples talk about she said there is a chance I'll release more than one egg. He'll probably be too dang scared to try now....gee thanks dr....

Good luck and sticky dust ladies :dust:


----------



## Kanga86

Glad to hear ur dnc went well bastetgrrl, hopefully ur cycles will be back to normal now. I have to wait til Friday for my blood results and the epau finally phoned me back they want to scan me again on Monday. So looks like I will be sorted soon too.

As for multiples that excites me, I'm a fraternal twin myself and would love to have twins myself! Crazy maybe, but I love the closeness I have with my sister. Xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Keep us posted on your results this Friday. Hopefully everything will be back to normal very soon for you.

Not sure if there is a "normal" for me. My cycles were irregular (long) before so would love something positive out of this sad experience like normal cycles.


----------



## Kanga86

Oh that sucks, hopefully something good does come out of this for u. Not that I wish this on anyone. Xx


----------



## KatyW

bastetgrrl said:


> Well ladies, d&c was done this morning and everything went well. So I am now on CD1 and praying for a :bfp: in the near future. Trying to stay positive. The dr freaked my DH out again with the multiples talk about she said there is a chance I'll release more than one egg. He'll probably be too dang scared to try now....gee thanks dr....
> 
> Good luck and sticky dust ladies :dust:

Glad to hear everything went well, yay for CD1 :)


----------



## Ems77

bastetgrrl said:


> He'll probably be too dang scared to try now....gee thanks dr....

Use your best seduction tactics to 'convince' him.... :-D 

BTW, I am loving the picture of your cat! Too cute


----------



## patiently

Justwaiting i am so sorry to hear that...i hope you are ok...sending loads of hugs your way... x

Bastetgirl im glad everything went ok...i agree with Vaurissa...convince him with seduction...hope you get your BFP in the very near future x


----------



## patiently

im so confused this cycle...i have noticed ewcm both today and yesterday...although i got a positive opk last saturday...i am not cramping but having twinges on both sides...and i feel sick...im probably reading way too much into it and and with my last two pregnancies my breasts were sore by this point but they are not hurting as yet...i had ovulation cramps last week...so dont think im ovulating really late after my surge...i have still been using opks to see if it would be positive again after all this ewcm but its still negative...maybe i didnt ovulate...i only had one positive opk..im confused...

how are the rest of you lovely ladies holding up?
x


----------



## cliqmo

Meeee!! Hopefully!! So long as AF doesn't rock up beforehand :D


----------



## Kanga86

Quick update from me, had my blood test results today my hcg is still at 27, awaiting a phone call back from the doctors now to see what happens now xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sorry to hear that your hcg level is still at 27 after being so long. I know exactly how you feel. :hugs: Keep us posted on what the dr decides to do next.


----------



## Tweak0605

Can I join you ladies? I'll be testing September 21st, and not a day early! We're not doing anything this cycle - no OPKs or anything. I've become too obsessed with everything, that we need a break and we'll just have plenty of :sex:! Hopefully this relaxed cycle works for us!


----------



## Kanga86

Well what a load of crap that phone call was!! Got told they aren't doing anything else as the levels are considered low! He also completely ignored the fact I was bleeding all this time, just said it could take 2 to 3 months for everything to go back to normal! As for the bleeding it's just a hormonal imbalance!! Got off the phone and cried after 7 weeks I just want some answers:cry:


----------



## bastetgrrl

OMG..I'm so sorry Kanga! That's horrible news. I can't believe they are going to do anything for you. Would you consider having a second opinion?

My levels were still at 20 on Monday and that's why my dr said we needed to do the d&c right away and I was at six wks out from mmc. 

Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Welcome Tweak and so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

Kanga86 said:


> Well what a load of crap that phone call was!! Got told they aren't doing anything else as the levels are considered low! He also completely ignored the fact I was bleeding all this time, just said it could take 2 to 3 months for everything to go back to normal! As for the bleeding it's just a hormonal imbalance!! Got off the phone and cried after 7 weeks I just want some answers:cry:

I'm so sorry they aren't doing anything for you. I agree with bastetgrrl, I'd get a 2nd opinion if you can. They should be _something_ for you, to give you answers. Big :hugs:


----------



## Tweak0605

bastetgrrl said:


> Welcome Tweak and so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Thank you. It's definitely been a long, hard, emotional 8.5 months. I'm hoping the more relaxed approach will get us our sticky BFP.


----------



## patiently

Kanga86 said:


> Well what a load of crap that phone call was!! Got told they aren't doing anything else as the levels are considered low! He also completely ignored the fact I was bleeding all this time, just said it could take 2 to 3 months for everything to go back to normal! As for the bleeding it's just a hormonal imbalance!! Got off the phone and cried after 7 weeks I just want some answers:cry:

I know exactly how you feel hun...the same thing happened to me for 8 weeks though...they sent me back and forth doing bloods then when they got to 22 they sent me home without any reassurance...they discharged me from their care and said the miscarriage was complete even though i bled for a further two weeks after that and it was still showing positive weeks after...its so frustrating...but stay strong hun...if it helps my levels did return to below 5 after two weeks and i have a normal AF after...i hope your numbers come down quickly sending loads of hugs and a shoulder to lean on x:hugs:


----------



## Kanga86

Thank u so much ladies, i really appreciate the support :hugs: 

I have a scan booked on Monday at the epau that the doctors don't know about so hopefully they will be able to help, might try and get them to do another blood test to see if the hcg has gone down over the week at all. I just want to know everything is going in the right direction. 

Patiently so sorry u had to go through it for so long! Not sure I can cope with this bleeding for another 2 weeks :shock: that would mean I have been mc'ing for longer than I was pregnant! How long after u mc bleeding stopped did u get AF? 

Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh kanga I am so so sorry. I would definitely see another doctor. I am praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## patiently

can you believe that i got AF two weeks after the bleeding stopped..my dr told me that i was bleeding after my miscarriage due to my hormones being all over the place...i stopped bleeding and two weeks later got AF...at first i thought something was wrong and convinced myself that it was related to my mc...but it wasnt i went back to the hospital and they confirmed that it was my 1st AF...this all happened on my birthday in july and 18 days into my current cycle i got a positive opk...so guess my body is trying to get back to normal...


----------



## coshea

Patiently - Hmm you can get ewcm when you are newly preggers...so maybe some hope. How many days since you had the + OPK?

Kanga - Really? Can they not continue to at least test your HCG to mke sure all is gone? So stressful. Ya it doesn't sound right, maybe ask for a second opinion. I am mad for you! I am glad you have a scan coming. Hopefully that can give you some answers

Tweak - Welcome and good luck!!

As for me I test tommorrow at 9 dpo. And then I leave for camping on 10 dpo and will test again that day. Soooo if I don't get a BFP tommorrow then maybe over the following week or the witch will show. I will let you all know when I get back then. I really don't feel much. Some cramping and ovary twingey feelings. :shrug:


----------



## Kanga86

Patiently glad it wasn't too long after that u got ur AF, I am hoping it is quick too.

Coshea I think the bleeding has stopped today has had not even a hint of pink, yay!! So going to try another hpt tomorrow morning and see what it says. Hopefully the scan will tell me all is normal as it can be. Also good luck for testing tomorrow although it is still early days xx


----------



## patiently

Kanga - i hope you get yours quickly too...i couldnt believe i had bleeding for so long but i got lots of reassurance when i had my AF that my body was trying to get back to normal...nice to know the bleeding has stopped aswell hun..

im 7dpo today well i think so anyway i got my positive opk a week ago from today...i had so much ewcm today honestly!! i feel flutter like twinges on both sides...but this could be something else...i had lots of ewcm today i really dont know whats going on...and for the past two days ive had globs of it mixed with creamy cm...sorry tmi alert...but i just feel wet down there the majority of the time...i cant remember feeling like this with my previous pregnancies...i tested this morning i know way too early but just wanted to know and it was a BFN...so i'll test again probably monday at 9DPO..maybe im even 5dpo as i couldve ovulated monday if i had a positive opk saturday...argh im confused...fingers crossed ill just wait and see...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hang in there Patiently, you'll soon know!


----------



## Mrs. October

I'll be testing on September 1st and praying the witch doesn't show up first.


----------



## SweetJennie

Add me in for Aug 27! Hoping but realistically I know there is no BFP coming this month.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, my fancy shmancy OvaCue fertility monitor predicted that August 25th would be the best bay to BD. That will be CD 13. Let's see if it changes it's mind as we get closer!


----------



## jbabywish

Hi gals! I am in!! for 24th August ....
finger crossed and baby dust to all!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

WOOHOO for another positive opk tonight! so I am going to get to bding tonight. and hopefully in 2 weeks time I will be pregnant


----------



## heavyheart

hey ladies ill be testing 11th sept., ive worked out that i could test a few days b4 then but am sticking with the 11th. My thinking is that by then my af would defo be late and if a were pregnant then ill get a def bfp, If am not pregnant then my af should show up and i wouldnt need to test. Id rather get af than see a bfn if that makes sense. 

Hugs and baby dust to everyone xx:hugs:


----------



## coshea

October - Good luck!

Sweet - Good luck to you too and sorry you have had such a hard time

Mon_n_John - That is awesome!

Jbaby - Good luck also. 

9babies - Happy bd'ing! Hope you catch and keep that egg!

Heavyh - A lot of people feel that way. Rather not see a BFN. 

As for me I tested today........9 dpo......Boooo! a BFN... ah well. My last pregnancy I got a BFP on 9dpo. I know that doesn't mean I won't get a BFP but you know I thought maybe. Ah well. I will poas again tommorrow because I am impulsive that way.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Ladies, my ticker says I'm in my fertile period, I'm not using opk's or temping so good old fashioned once a day will hopefully make sure there are plenty of :spermy: for my egg, but we may have to put it up to twice a day for the next couple of days to give us the best chance of that :bfp:

All this trying is fantastic exercise and so much fun :winkwink:

Fingers crossed for everyone testing and waiting to test :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

coshea said:


> October - Good luck!
> 
> Sweet - Good luck to you too and sorry you have had such a hard time
> 
> Mon_n_John - That is awesome!
> 
> Jbaby - Good luck also.
> 
> 9babies - Happy bd'ing! Hope you catch and keep that egg!
> 
> Heavyh - A lot of people feel that way. Rather not see a BFN.
> 
> As for me I tested today........9 dpo......Boooo! a BFN... ah well. My last pregnancy I got a BFP on 9dpo. I know that doesn't mean I won't get a BFP but you know I thought maybe. Ah well. I will poas again tommorrow because I am impulsive that way.

I hope I did catch the eggy!! Bc I am no longer fertile!! LOL
I had sex before my ovulation day, and yesterday when I ovulated. yay!!

dont worry about an negative this early. It is way early to test!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Got my first high reading for this cycle on my Clearblue fertility monitor. Gonna give this cycle all I've got!


----------



## KatyW

I can't believe it, a bfp this morning, at 11 dpo. Hoping this baby makes it full term. FX for all of you ladies here...


----------



## heavyheart

aw congratulations to you!!!:happydance::happydance h&h 9mths xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

KatyW said:


> I can't believe it, a bfp this morning, at 11 dpo. Hoping this baby makes it full term. FX for all of you ladies here...

Congratulations!! Fx'd for a sticky bean xxx


----------



## heavyheart

Mon_n_john said:


> Got my first high reading for this cycle on my Clearblue fertility monitor. Gonna give this cycle all I've got!

Thats great, you go for it girl!!!!! am sure by the time we've all got our bfp's we could be in the 2012 olympic games for being able to shag the longest :rofl:

xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Lol Heaveyheart, I agree it should be a recognised event, I think I would be in with a chance of getting a medal!!


----------



## patiently

KatyW said:


> I can't believe it, a bfp this morning, at 11 dpo. Hoping this baby makes it full term. FX for all of you ladies here...

congratulations!!!! im so excited!!! aww hope this one sticks i really do!! so happy for you...hope this is the first of many BFP' to come!!! Good luck ladies...i think im out this month my nipples are sore..but thats usually a sign of AF as with my pregnancies i had achy breasts underneath my armpits kind of...well roll on next month i'll test wednesday...if its a BFN i know im definately out...fingers crossed...x


----------



## SweetJennie

Congrats on your BFP!!!! I hope there are many more on the way for all of us 


On a random side note lol. I always used to get extremely sore boobs after I ovulated and the first month I didn't was the month I got pregnant. They didn't start getting sore until a few days after my positive. My boobs aren't sore at all at the moment so I'm wondering if something with my body has changed. Seems weird to suddenly start losing a post O symptom that I could always count on. Kinda confused by it all. I *think* I Oed. The CM was the same pattern and the bloating and water retention. But it's making me second guess myself. Blah. Anyone else experience anything similar?


----------



## KatyW

patiently said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe it, a bfp this morning, at 11 dpo. Hoping this baby makes it full term. FX for all of you ladies here...
> 
> congratulations!!!! im so excited!!! aww hope this one sticks i really do!! so happy for you...hope this is the first of many BFP' to come!!! Good luck ladies...i think im out this month my nipples are sore..but thats usually a sign of AF as with my pregnancies i had achy breasts underneath my armpits kind of...well roll on next month i'll test wednesday...if its a BFN i know im definately out...fingers crossed...x[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! I hope that too, I think that it will be the start of other BFPs.Click to expand...


----------



## heavyheart

Bells n Bump said:


> Lol Heaveyheart, I agree it should be a recognised event, I think I would be in with a chance of getting a medal!!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

can not wait till the 1st!!! woohoo!! I hve a great feeling about this one being a sticky one, if I get that :bfp:


----------



## patiently

SweetJennie said:


> Congrats on your BFP!!!! I hope there are many more on the way for all of us
> 
> 
> On a random side note lol. I always used to get extremely sore boobs after I ovulated and the first month I didn't was the month I got pregnant. They didn't start getting sore until a few days after my positive. My boobs aren't sore at all at the moment so I'm wondering if something with my body has changed. Seems weird to suddenly start losing a post O symptom that I could always count on. Kinda confused by it all. I *think* I Oed. The CM was the same pattern and the bloating and water retention. But it's making me second guess myself. Blah. Anyone else experience anything similar?

I have the exact thing happen to me this cycle...usually get sore boobs after O but not this month...they're only sore now at what i think is 8/9dpo they started to get sore around 6/7dpo...and i had ewcm for a few days also...im having a pulling sensation on both sides...i dont know whats going on this month..i'll take a hpt in two days and see what happens...


----------



## heavyheart

it funny how our bodies r all so different eh, i have never had any sore boobs at ov but this is my first cycle after mc and i got tender boobs over the weekend exactly when i was due to ov. I also got ewcm along with ovary pains that came and went, all symptoms have since almost dissapered except from the slight tenderness of the boobs. Today is cd15 am feeling a bit strange but think it may just me be coming down with something :wacko:

Hugs and dust to everyone xx


----------



## lulu83

Hey ladies! Just catching up on this thread, I've been away for the weekend. 
I'm actually hoping I didn't ruin my chances by going away...we bd Thursday night..I left Friday and got a +opk Saturday afternoon ..then we bd Sunday when I got home. Opk still looked close to positive yesterday too...hoping I didn't miss my chance this month by going on a girls weekend!

Hoping we all get our sticky bfps this month!!!
:hugs:


----------



## patiently

heavyheart said:


> it funny how our bodies r all so different eh, i have never had any sore boobs at ov but this is my first cycle after mc and i got tender boobs over the weekend exactly when i was due to ov. I also got ewcm along with ovary pains that came and went, all symptoms have since almost dissapered except from the slight tenderness of the boobs. Today is cd15 am feeling a bit strange but think it may just me be coming down with something :wacko:
> 
> Hugs and dust to everyone xx

its really annoying how our bodies change each cycle and differs from one another...i dont know what to think anymore...each month i convince myself that im experiencing new symptoms when probably they are the same but i just dont remember hehe...im getting cramping on and off so im pretty sure im out this month will update in a few days..hope everyones doing ok in their tww or on their approach to 'O' fingers x'd for us all!!!! GO TEAM AUGUSEPTMEBER!!!


----------



## patiently

lulu83 said:


> Hey ladies! Just catching up on this thread, I've been away for the weekend.
> I'm actually hoping I didn't ruin my chances by going away...we bd Thursday night..I left Friday and got a +opk Saturday afternoon ..then we bd Sunday when I got home. Opk still looked close to positive yesterday too...hoping I didn't miss my chance this month by going on a girls weekend!
> 
> Hoping we all get our sticky bfps this month!!!
> :hugs:

i think you have it covered Lulu83...a random question i know but does anyone already have baby names??


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have had positive opks for the last 3 days, including today,b ut umm which day do you count as your day of ovulation, the first day you get it??


----------



## lulu83

I have a bunch of girls names...I like rubi, grace, Ariana(Ari) 
slacking on boys names though. 
Do you have any name ideas??


----------



## Tweak0605

patiently said:


> ...a random question i know but does anyone already have baby names??

Oh yes. We've had our boy named picked out before we got pregnant the first time, and we picked out our girl name during that time period. We're still going with either name when we get our forever baby. 

Boy - Jakob Francis 
Girl - Abbigail Nichole - she would have DH's initials, and have just about the same middle name (Nicholas/Nichole)


----------



## Bells n Bump

Tweak0605 said:


> patiently said:
> 
> 
> ...a random question i know but does anyone already have baby names??
> 
> Oh yes. We've had our boy named picked out before we got pregnant the first time, and we picked out our girl name during that time period. We're still going with either name when we get our forever baby.
> 
> Boy - Jakob Francis
> Girl - Abbigail Nichole - she would have DH's initials, and have just about the same middle name (Nicholas/Nichole)Click to expand...

Those are lovely names.

We were the same we had a boys name before even thinking about trying then decided on a girls name while preggers first time around and we are saving them for our forever baby.

Boy- Taylor John (both our dads are called John)
Girl- Millie ( we havent decided on a middle name at the mo)


----------



## Ems77

Girl- Adria (still debating the middle name) Gonna make DD take DH to the cafeteria right before they come with the certificate.

Boy- Aiden Michael (switching the name back to the middle) DH's Dad's middle and DH's first are Michael.


----------



## patiently

aww i love all of your names..they are going to suit all of your beautiful forever babies...

for a little boy i like Jalen (pronounced Jay len) or Thai..(pronounced ty)
and for a little girl i like Lou (pronounced loo) i also like suki (pronounced sookie) but my sister has claimed this name already...might still take it though..hehe...today im really feeling down...i just want my baby so bad and my first due date is in september so i really want a bfp before then...it wont make me forger my first baby...but i will have something to look forward to...


----------



## Kanga86

Loving the baby names u have chosen :) xx


----------



## Tweak0605

patiently said:


> aww i love all of your names..they are going to suit all of your beautiful forever babies...
> 
> for a little boy i like Jalen (pronounced Jay len) or Thai..(pronounced ty)
> and for a little girl i like Lou (pronounced loo) i also like suki (pronounced sookie) but my sister has claimed this name already...might still take it though..hehe...today im really feeling down...i just want my baby so bad and my first due date is in september so i really want a bfp before then...it wont make me forger my first baby...but i will have something to look forward to...

Love your names! 

I completely know how you feel. My first due date is coming up in September as well, the 28th. I'm on my last cycle before the due date, and will be testing the 21st or 22nd. So, if I don't get a BFP, I know it's going to make the due date that much harder. But we will get through it and we will go on to have our forever baby!


----------



## patiently

im just a wreck today the tears havent stopped flowing in usually a positive person but today i just cant see the light...my OH has made me feel this way...if we DTD on the days we were meant to and i didnt get a BFP then ok..but now all im thinking is what if? how could he do this to me...when he heard i was crying on the phone his response was i'll speak to you when i get back from running...argh i just feel so lost...i must be coming on soon because i just feel sooo emotional and like i have no support from anyone especially my OH...i just feel drained...emotionally mentally and physically why did this happen to me twice and why is my OH being such loser...sorry for the rant ladies dont mean to be so pessimistic x


----------



## chiapso

finally got my "not pregnant" test after mc so hopefully will ovulate in 1/2 weeks put me down for 20th September


----------



## Tweak0605

patiently said:


> im just a wreck today the tears havent stopped flowing in usually a positive person but today i just cant see the light...my OH has made me feel this way...if we DTD on the days we were meant to and i didnt get a BFP then ok..but now all im thinking is what if? how could he do this to me...when he heard i was crying on the phone his response was i'll speak to you when i get back from running...argh i just feel so lost...i must be coming on soon because i just feel sooo emotional and like i have no support from anyone especially my OH...i just feel drained...emotionally mentally and physically why did this happen to me twice and why is my OH being such loser...sorry for the rant ladies dont mean to be so pessimistic x

I get days like that too :hugs: One day, I just couldn't stop crying, or having tears in my eyes. I don't know how I held it in all day at work, but I did, and when I got home, I let it all out. Sometimes it's good to just let everything go and have a good cry. 

And I feel the same way about my DH. If he would just DTD on the days I would want to, or when the OPK says, I wouldn't feel bad. But, when he's says he doesn't feel like it, and then we don't get a BFP, I feel like we could've done so much more that month. It's really is frustrating sometimes. TTCAL is such an emotional rollercoaster :hugs:


----------



## patiently

Im so relieved that someone knows how i feel...men can be so selfish sometimes...thats how i feel now...like we couldve done so much more...well ill be testing in a few days or i might wait till saturday to see if AF turns up...fingers crossed..for us all x x x


----------



## cliqmo

chiapso said:


> finally got my "not pregnant" test after mc so hopefully will ovulate in 1/2 weeks put me down for 20th September

Congratulations!! Fingers crossed for this cycle xx


----------



## patiently

chiapso said:


> finally got my "not pregnant" test after mc so hopefully will ovulate in 1/2 weeks put me down for 20th September

thats fantastic news!!! before u know it you will be in the tww...and fingers crossed get a BFP good luck :winkwink:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Well it looks like Im just starting that dreaded 2WW, I just hope we have done enough and on the safe side will be DTD for a couple days over in case I ov late although with cramps etc I think today is O-day. 

Fx'd for bfp's all round!! Xxx


----------



## carlabarla03

I got my BFP yesterday!


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Congrats! Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## cliqmo

Yey Carla!! Fingers crossed you start a trend :winkwink: 

:bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp:


----------



## Bells n Bump

carlabarla03 said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!

Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## lulu83

carlabarla03 said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!

Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## KatyW

Congrats!!


----------



## patiently

Congratulations!!!! so happy for you both...h&h 9 months...the first two of many to come x


----------



## Mon_n_john

carlabarla03 said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!

Carla, that is so great! Yay for you! Have a very happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## emilyrose

so sorry girls for your losses. i recently had two miscarriages i understand how u all feel. i will be testing this september 10th hoping for bfp. i wish u girls all the best of luck.


----------



## SweetJennie

AF got me this morning. So upset. :( I hope I catch the next one. Will be testing Sept 26 next month.


----------



## Geegees

Can you change me from 1st Sept to the 3rd please. :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I'm sorry Sweet Jennie, fingers crossed for next cycle!


----------



## cliqmo

Boo sorry to hear about this Jenny- fingers crossed for a September BFP for you x


----------



## mamaduke

Here's hoping for more BFPs for you ladies :)

I had a m/c in February at 7 weeks, which had me pretty shaken since DH and I have had a hard time in the first place. But earlier this month, I realized something didn't seem right ... and got a BFP!

This time around, saw a little being with a great heartrate and right on target size wise for 8 weeks! :)

It's tough TTC after m/c, but hang in there!


----------



## heavyheart

mamaduke said:


> Here's hoping for more BFPs for you ladies :)
> 
> I had a m/c in February at 7 weeks, which had me pretty shaken since DH and I have had a hard time in the first place. But earlier this month, I realized something didn't seem right ... and got a BFP!
> 
> This time around, saw a little being with a great heartrate and right on target size wise for 8 weeks! :)
> 
> It's tough TTC after m/c, but hang in there!

Congrats!! wishing you a h&h pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Loving all the bfp's ladies!! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months!!

I just can't wait to test, might have to do a sneeky early test on 10dpo, although I still have to wait until next saturday, aaahhh!!!

Baby dust to everyone still waiting to test, I hope this is your month!! xxx


----------



## heavyheart

I will be 9 or 10dpo 2moro!!!!:wacko: far too scared to test yet am so afraid of getting a bfn xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Best of luck Heavyheart!


----------



## 9babiesgone

uggh 7dpo is taknig me forever

I am so tired of this 2ww


----------



## lulu83

9babiesgone said:


> uggh 7dpo is taknig me forever
> 
> I am so tired of this 2ww

Longest 2ww EVER!!


----------



## cliqmo

Come on Gals! Positive mental attitude!! This could be your last TWW!! Enjoy it :D :D :thumbup:


----------



## sunnysun

Morning girls!

Congrats to Carla and everyone else who had their BFP.

I'm also 6 or 7dpo, I need to update FF. When are you starting testing girls?


----------



## cliqmo

I have resisted testing so far, but did notice this morning that my urine was pretty cloudy (sorry, TMI) so naturally got straight onto google and sure enough it came up as a pregnancy symptom :happydance: I was probably dehydrated, but would that necessarily cause cloudiness? Anyone else experienced this? What was the outcome? xx


----------



## zephyr

Congrats for the BFP that's awesome!

Well I was meant to wait till the 30th and I've taken a few already! couldn't help myself. all were BFN's but yesterdays one I'm not sure I *think* there was a line but it was quite faint. Usually a BFN is just that but this time it was questionable so I have been sitting on my hands making sure I don't test again till two days later, which is tomorrow. I been having strange cravings for mung bean sprouts and lentils. I also nearly spewed this morning. Rang my doctor yesterday to get a blood test done to put me out of my misery and the stupid nurse said I have to wait till next week because its too soon, she doesn't seem to think I could of gotten preg already. I got told to get a hobby. grrrr


----------



## cliqmo

How rude is that Zephyr? I would have been furious if a medical professional said that to me!!


----------



## coshea

Well I am back from my week away. And the witch came with a vengence!! she was so heavy. Did you all find that with your first AF after a m/c??

Anyhow I am back at the start of my cycle. I hate this part of the cycle. So freaking boring! Ah well!! 

So I see we got a couple BFPS! Congrats. So I guess my new test date will be Sept 20th when I will be 9dpo depending on if I O around CD 18 like last couple times.


----------



## heavyheart

I got the faintest of fain lines this morning on an ic. So faint if u blink you would miss it so bought myself a superdrug early test and iam going to try hold off another 2 or 3 days b4 i use it. Ive never ever had a line on an ic but scared this could be evap but i guess time will tell in a couple of days :wacko::wacko:

Hope everyone else is doing good!!!! 

Congrats to the bfp :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is busy catching those eggs!!! xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

heavyheart said:


> I got the faintest of fain lines this morning on an ic. So faint if u blink you would miss it so bought myself a superdrug early test and iam going to try hold off another 2 or 3 days b4 i use it. Ive never ever had a line on an ic but scared this could be evap but i guess time will tell in a couple of days :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!!!!
> 
> Congrats to the bfp :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is busy catching those eggs!!! xx

Oh how exciting! I've never had an evap on an IC, not 1. When I see a faint anything on mine, I am pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## sunnysun

Climqo- you're 12dpo? You can test now! Are you tempted?

Good luck heavyheart what dpo are you? Did you try the superdrug test?


----------



## heavyheart

sunnysun said:


> Climqo- you're 12dpo? You can test now! Are you tempted?
> 
> Good luck heavyheart what dpo are you? Did you try the superdrug test?

Thank you, aw am to nervous to use it tonight so iam keeping it for the morning :dohh: iam 10 or 11dpo today. x


----------



## sunnysun

Good luck! Give us the great news tomorrow ;)


----------



## heavyheart

qh i really hope so!! thank you xxx:hugs:


----------



## cliqmo

sunnysun said:


> Climqo- you're 12dpo? You can test now! Are you tempted?
> 
> Good luck heavyheart what dpo are you? Did you try the superdrug test?

YESSSSSS!! I bought some (2) HPTs this afternoon and will be POAS in the morning (hoping 13 dpo is lucky for me :haha:)

Thanks for your interest, how are things going with you?? xx


----------



## Ems77

I got a faint line this morning.  It better be nice and dark my Friday when we tell the in-laws, again!! (Miscarriage the 6th).


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah totally, I was deeply offended when the nurse said that, I have children who are in dancing, school etc, so I am usually pretty busy I don't actually have time for a 'hobby' 

Ooo how exciting heavyheart! Good luck for when you retest!

2 days ago I had the same, really faint line (I questioned my own sanity over this line lol) Anyways this morning I woke up busting at 5am and almost puking so decided to test and the line was darker than the last, still faint but I don't question it at all cos its definitely there.

I will make an appointment for Monday to get that confirmed by the doctors. I'm very nervous about all this actually. I guess that's normal after you have a mc though.


----------



## Ems77

zephyr said:


> Oh yeah totally, I was deeply offended when the nurse said that, I have children who are in dancing, school etc, so I am usually pretty busy I don't actually have time for a 'hobby'

No she did not!!!! OMG unreal!!


----------



## cliqmo

Yey look at the BFPs popping up!! Pleeease let it be the start of a huge wave of them :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

I hope so too! That would be really awesome! I bet there's more to come!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Zephyr and Vaurissa, I am so happy for you two, congrats!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

got my faint positive today.


----------



## Mon_n_john

9babiesgone said:


> got my faint positive today.

OMG really? :happydance: YAY!!! I'm on :cloud9: for you! This is turning out to be a great thread. Send some babydust our way ladies! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

hehehe I'm really happy for all you guys!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks.I hope all of us get :bfp:

:dust: fxed for everyone


----------



## Geegees

Hi girls! I was suppose to test 1st... Got a very very faint bfp last night!! :)


----------



## cliqmo

:bfn: at 13dpo today. Will test again at weekend if :witch: stays away :shrug: 

Best of luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulations to all the bfp's and good luck to everyone testing!!!

I cant wait for saturday, Ill be 10dpo so but I couldnt possibly wait any longer!!

Leta keep them bfp's coming ladies, sticky baby dust to all!!

Xxx


----------



## heavyheart

congratulations to the bfp's!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: really happy for you hope u have a h&h 9mths

As for me i tested this morning and i was dissapointed to see a big fat bfn on my superdrug early test after getting what i thought was the faintest line on an ic yesterday morning. Oh well will test again over the weekend, af isnt due till tuesday xx

Hope everyone else is keeping well and busy catching your eggs! xx


----------



## cliqmo

My colleague just came into the office with her gorgeous 5mth old little boy. I'd like to think the ache in my gut when seeing him was some physical reaction to my deep desire for a baby of my own- but I have a sad sense that it is AF on her way :shrug:


----------



## heavyheart

aw cliqmo that must have been really hard for you. I have had the same feeling that af is about to show, the other day i was so sore with cramps i was noticing them even though i didnt want to think about them and eventually i had to take painkillers but it wore off and nothing since. Ihope af doesnt show for you and that its your sticky bean gettiing nice and comfy! xx


----------



## cliqmo

Thanks Heavyheart, :dust: to you for your HPT at the weekend xxx


----------



## KatyW

congrats on the BFPs!!


----------



## patiently

wow there are so many BFP...!!! congrats ladies...im so happy or all of you...!!! Cliqmo I hope AF doesnt turn up and you also get your BFP....

an update on myself...had a positive opk on the 13th of Aug...but had ewcm for a whole week later...still havent got AF and have got about 15 negative IC...guess i didnt ovulate then...just want AF to turn up if she is on her way because at least we can try again next month...also im getting watery cm again...but negative opks dont know whats going on... good luck ladies who are still in the tww...your BFP will be here soon im sure...fingers crossed!! x


----------



## Ems77

9babiesgone said:


> thanks.I hope all of us get :bfp:
> :dust: fxed for everyone

I'm only one day ahead of you  You must be due on the 12th. Fxed and praying for our sticky beans!


----------



## zephyr

Aw I'm sorry cliqmo and heavyheart though you're not out till af definitely shows right?

Fx'd for everyone!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just finished decorating my future baby daughter's room online lol! :wacko: Yes, I've lost my mind but it was fun and hopefully I'll get to do it in real life very soon. Came out pretty nice if I do say so myself :blush:


----------



## Tweak0605

Wow, congrats to all the BFPs!!!!

AFM, I'm on CD 14, and may be ovulating soon? Past few months, I haven't ovulated until CD 21. But I'm getting those nagging left ovary cramps, and my CM is plentiful and creamy and stretchy .. so I hope I'll ovulate soon!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Tweak0605 said:


> Wow, congrats to all the BFPs!!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm on CD 14, and may be ovulating soon? Past few months, I haven't ovulated until CD 21. But I'm getting those nagging left ovary cramps, and my CM is plentiful and creamy and stretchy .. so I hope I'll ovulate soon!

That's awesome, good luck Tweak!


----------



## mememe123

hey Cheeky monkeys... 

Wanted to stop to say hi...I have been tring to creep everyone journals but wanted to say hi to all if i missed you along the way... 

This summer is getting the best of me and camping season is wrapping up... thank goodness cant wait to sit home for a Saturday. No more ging off the grid for 3 days at a time .. DARN roaming charges!!! ( I camp outside my country.. blah to roaming)

So I am trying to keep it cool altough i am failing miserably and by next week i will be counting minutes until I can test... ahhh... to have a BFP... 

Heres to all those who have a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!
Baby dust to all us still waiting.. : )


----------



## Ems77

Do you camp down here with us US-turners? LOL


----------



## bdawn8403

Trying for 9/16, may try sooner though.


----------



## mememe123

Vaurissa said:


> Do you camp down here with us US-turners? LOL

Oh yes... where the beer is cheap and the wine is cheaper!!! 

We love our campground.. we are quite a drive to get there but I have always traveled to the states and I love the different brands available and the booze is a hugh plus!!!! Everything is cheaper down there... i online order everything too from US and ship it to near the camprground for pick up and then carry across... LOVE IT!!! 

My poor country has barely seen a cent of my money this summer.. it will soon though. summer is almost done.. it is already getting chilly!!! 
:sad2:


----------



## Ems77

mememe123 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Do you camp down here with us US-turners? LOL
> 
> Oh yes... where the beer is cheap and the wine is cheaper!!!
> My poor country has barely seen a cent of my money this summer.. it will soon though. summer is almost done.. it is already getting chilly!!!
> :sad2:Click to expand...

OMG you are so funny! Good to hear that our wine and beer are cheap, makes me feel like I don't waste so much of my money now. Last time I was up there, I was around 10, so I really don't remember much, and definitely wasn't drinking the alcohol lol. I actually live in the state of Washington. Do you live above me or one of our other fine northern states? I spent 6 years in Germany and their beer is fairly cheap (when it was the Mark and not the Euro) but to me, it's nasty! LOL


----------



## Carry22

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to congratulate all those with BFP's and hope everyone else catches their eggs soon :hugs:

I was posting on the NTNP thread for a while after a m/c at the end of June and I just got my BFP yesterday :thumbup:

Can't believe it! Had scan this morning to rule out ectopic so little bean is in the right place thank god. Its just so nerve-wracking already but trying my hardest to relax!

Carry xxx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Congratulations Carry thats great news!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!! Xxx


----------



## Ems77

Carry22 said:


> Can't believe it! Had scan this morning to rule out ectopic so little bean is in the right place thank god. Its just so nerve-wracking already but trying my hardest to relax!

Congrats to you, that's awesome. I had a miscarriage on the 6th and I am nervous as ever too!!


----------



## bumpyplease

i got my bpf this morning at 11dpo. after 2 mc this year im praying this one sticks!
congrats to everyone else who has their bpfs - i have a feeling this is going to be a good month. fx to everyone else!


----------



## Bells n Bump

bumpyplease said:


> i got my bpf this morning at 11dpo. after 2 mc this year im praying this one sticks!
> congrats to everyone else who has their bpfs - i have a feeling this is going to be a good month. fx to everyone else!

Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!! xxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

bumpyplease said:


> i got my bpf this morning at 11dpo. after 2 mc this year im praying this one sticks!
> congrats to everyone else who has their bpfs - i have a feeling this is going to be a good month. fx to everyone else!

That's wonderful, I'm really happy for you!!!


----------



## Ems77

bumpyplease said:


> i got my bpf this morning at 11dpo. after 2 mc this year im praying this one sticks!
> congrats to everyone else who has their bpfs - i have a feeling this is going to be a good month. fx to everyone else!

Mine (miscarriage) was the 6th, let's get our sticky beans!! I have been testing since 12 DPO and they keep getting darker with the HCG increases and I have been temping to make sure it stays up


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks everyone for your good wishes fingers crossed we will get lots more BPFs this month! My mc happened in march and June both at 8 weeks so here's hoping 3rd times a charm!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good morning ladies! You can add me to the BFPs, I got one today at 9 DPO! I'm praying SO hard that this baby sticks. Babydust for all of you, I can't wait to see more BFPs!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

yay..congratulations mon n john!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Mon_n_john said:


> Good morning ladies! You can add me to the BFPs, I got one today at 9 DPO! I'm praying SO hard that this baby sticks. Babydust for all of you, I can't wait to see more BFPs!!!

Wow congrats mon


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you so much Bumpy and 9babies!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :waves: 

Wow trying to catch up on here and can't believe all of the :bfp:!!! Congrats to all of you! :happydance: please pass along that sticky dust :dust: I'm praying so hard that we'll get lucky as well. 

Sorry I've been MIA lately but it's been crazy busy around here and trying to enjoy so much needed time off with the hubby. Wish I knew when I was gonna O for sure. The last couple of days my temps have been weird :shrug: doesn't help that I haven't been sleeping well and drank :drunk: quite a bit on Friday night. :blush: I think that I really needed a fun night though. We ended up going to see Reo Speedwagon and it was such an amazing time. 

Nothing else to report. We've been :sex: every other day so hopefully whenever I do O we'll catch the eggie.


----------



## Ems77

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies :waves:
> Wow trying to catch up on here and can't believe all of the :bfp:!!! Congrats to all of you! :happydance: please pass along that sticky dust

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mememe123

Vaurissa said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Do you camp down here with us US-turners? LOL
> 
> Oh yes... where the beer is cheap and the wine is cheaper!!!
> My poor country has barely seen a cent of my money this summer.. it will soon though. summer is almost done.. it is already getting chilly!!!
> :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are so funny! Good to hear that our wine and beer are cheap, makes me feel like I don't waste so much of my money now. Last time I was up there, I was around 10, so I really don't remember much, and definitely wasn't drinking the alcohol lol. I actually live in the state of Washington. Do you live above me or one of our other fine northern states? I spent 6 years in Germany and their beer is fairly cheap (when it was the Mark and not the Euro) but to me, it's nasty! LOLClick to expand...

We are just above Maine in New Bruswick.


----------



## mememe123

Congrats Mon n jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
: )


----------



## Ems77

mememe123 said:


> We are just above Maine in New Bruswick.

Ah hah, the other side


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> Congrats Mon n jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> : )

Thank you so much hun! I just have to get a blood test tomorrow to confirm everything. Then I should get a call by 2 PM with the results. God, I can't wait, how I wish these early days would go a little faster.


----------



## natrozza

well ladies af is now 1 day late!! did a test this morning and negative. i have no idea when i ovulated either !!! however on the plus side i go away tomorrow morning for 2 weeks in the sun so will update when im home xx


----------



## lulu83

mememe123 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Do you camp down here with us US-turners? LOL
> 
> Oh yes... where the beer is cheap and the wine is cheaper!!!
> My poor country has barely seen a cent of my money this summer.. it will soon though. summer is almost done.. it is already getting chilly!!!
> :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are so funny! Good to hear that our wine and beer are cheap, makes me feel like I don't waste so much of my money now. Last time I was up there, I was around 10, so I really don't remember much, and definitely wasn't drinking the alcohol lol. I actually live in the state of Washington. Do you live above me or one of our other fine northern states? I spent 6 years in Germany and their beer is fairly cheap (when it was the Mark and not the Euro) but to me, it's nasty! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> We are just above Maine in New Bruswick.Click to expand...

I'm in Maine! Southern Maine though..a bit different than northern Maine, but we like camping down in southern Maine too! :)


----------



## mememe123

lulu83 said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Do you camp down here with us US-turners? LOL
> 
> Oh yes... where the beer is cheap and the wine is cheaper!!!
> My poor country has barely seen a cent of my money this summer.. it will soon though. summer is almost done.. it is already getting chilly!!!
> :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG you are so funny! Good to hear that our wine and beer are cheap, makes me feel like I don't waste so much of my money now. Last time I was up there, I was around 10, so I really don't remember much, and definitely wasn't drinking the alcohol lol. I actually live in the state of Washington. Do you live above me or one of our other fine northern states? I spent 6 years in Germany and their beer is fairly cheap (when it was the Mark and not the Euro) but to me, it's nasty! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> We are just above Maine in New Bruswick.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Maine! Southern Maine though..a bit different than northern Maine, but we like camping down in southern Maine too! :)Click to expand...


Awesome!! We are still east coast!!! The campground we go to is on a boarder town so really it is about 80% Canadian.. maybe more. 
We are pretty much finished up for the year one more trip to close it all up. I am happy to be sticking around home a bit more. 

We do travell to south Maine at least once a year .. portland mainly. i like the outlets. We took our kids to the portland kids museum this year too.. had a blast.


----------



## mememe123

Mon_n_john said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mon n jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> : )
> 
> Thank you so much hun! I just have to get a blood test tomorrow to confirm everything. Then I should get a call by 2 PM with the results. God, I can't wait, how I wish these early days would go a little faster.Click to expand...

My everything is crossed for you!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mon n jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> : )
> 
> Thank you so much hun! I just have to get a blood test tomorrow to confirm everything. Then I should get a call by 2 PM with the results. God, I can't wait, how I wish these early days would go a little faster.Click to expand...
> 
> My everything is crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

Thank you, I really appreciate that. :flower:


----------



## justwaiting

Wow ladies i'm so happy to see all the BFP's congratulations to you all and lots of sticky baby dust to you all.


----------



## heavyheart

well ladies af was due today and she hasn't turned up, not the slightest sign that shes even thinking about it. Iam so confused :wacko: i tested yesterday and it was bfn i mean totally white but iam feeling sooooo tired all day, i have raging heartburn again at all times of day and night and an increase in my appetite. I didnt have breakfast before i took my daughter to school this morning and i was boking coming home. I haven't felt like that since my last bfp. I dont know whats going on with me am just so confused and if the witch is coming i just want her to arrive so i can start a new cycle :brat:


----------



## coshea

Congrats Mon!!!

Sorry I have been MIA too. I am I think CD14 and waiting to O. I have been Oing usually around CD 18 but I feel very crampy so I think I will in the next 2 - 3 days. 

Congrats to all the BFP's and baby dust to all those hoping for one.


----------

